# bacteria



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

has anyone ever tried that liquid bacteria stuff. at the store the guy sayed all you have to do is to is dump it in when you add the fish. has anybody used it or tried it. should i try it . he said it worked butt he might just be trying to make $10


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

the only Product I have heard good things about is bio-spira (sp). The others are crap.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

The bio-spira is very efficitive. I used it when I setup up my tank. You should about 8 hours before you throw you fish in there though.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

bop-spira works wells but its not totally instant. You do want to wait at least 12hr before adding new fish just to let things settle.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i went back to the store and it is called bio spira. he said that they used it in their tanks. thanks


----------

